# [SOLVED] Overclocking a E6300 problem



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello people.

I have an E6300 C2D Running on an Abit LB9 Mobo with 2GB ADATA Dual C Ram, And a 500w PSU.

At the moment, It's OC'd to 2ghz. It's stock speed is 1.86ghz.
Temps are idling around 32-33C.

My problem is, If I push it any higher than 2ghz, I can boot, But my sata drives suddenly become invisible to the bios? I have a feeling this is something to do with voltage control, But I have no idea where a safe margin is, I.E. MCH,DDR etc.

It's even stranger that I had a 450w PSU a while back, And pushed it to 2.3ghz without any problems. Needless to say I am stumped.

Hopefully someone can shed some light on this as I cannot understand it!

Here's hoping, Thanks! :wink:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking a E6300 problem*

I run the same CPU at 3GHz (FSB 440 x 7), with a 1.5V CPU setting. You need to make sure you have adequate cooling though. Don't forget the RAM too, make sure it is unlocked from the FSB or set to the right ratio. I also increase the voltage on my RAM to a total of 2.1V.


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking a E6300 problem*

Thanks for replying. I have a thermaltake golden orb II heatsink.
Is that adequate enough? Or should I buy something better?
Which one are you using? Also, What sort of temps are normal at a 3ghz OC? (at idle/load) ?

I also have 2 incase fans,At the front of my pc, Which cool the Hdd's (and also blow air into the pc).

Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking a E6300 problem*

My temps never go over 35oC even at 100% workload. I have 2 x 120mm fans intake and 1 x 120mm fax exhaust, plus i have added a 40mm fan on the northbridge, this is quite important too.


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking a E6300 problem*

Ok thanks mate! Gonna buy some more fans for exhast and northbridge.

Solved! ray::wave:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Be careful with your system mate, make sure you run some benchmarking and adequately test for temp.


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

I will do m8 no worries. Was just unsure of voltages to the CPU (max) And bumping up the ram & MCH. Got it stable at 2.5Ghz @ the moment, Seems ok at 37 on temp.:wink:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

How is it going now? Still stable?


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, Got it sitting at 2.5ghz nicely. Only using 1.4 cpu voltage though, 1.5 sounds a bit scary lol :grin:


----------

